# حلمت بيها  ..حلمتي بية..  طيب احكي



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*ازيكم يا اصحابي 
طبعا كل واحد فينا لة مواصفات في دماغة او في خيالة لشريك حياتة 
اوعو  حد يقول لاء علشان مش هصدقوة 
يعني اكيد ليك مواصفات خاصة لشريك حياتك من حيث شخصيتة وعقلة وتفكيرة واحساسة واسلوبة في الكلام و0000000الخ 
اوعي حد يفتكر بتكلم عن الشكل او كدة 
عاوزة كل واحد يدخل الموضوع دة  سواء شباب او شبات  من غير اي كسوف او خجل
قول بتتمني حبيبك او شريك حياتك يكون ازي 
وبتحب اية وبتكره اية في صفات البشر 

اصحابي يا ريت تشاركو   ومتكسفونيش
بحبكم كتيير​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*

*اولا شكراااااااا علي الموضوع ثانيا
طلباتي عادية خالص
سيبك من المظهر
اهم حاجة قريبة من ربنا
بتخدم في الكنيسة
قريبة مني تفكير وسن ومستوي
اجتماعي 
اخلاقها عااااااااااااالية ومحترمة
وتصون بيتها..........بس
انتي بقي جاوبي؟؟
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*

بصى يا ستى 

مواصفات شريكه حياتى 

اولا : تكون من بنات الكنيسه 

يعنى تكون مواظبه على الكنيسه 

ثانيا : تكون بنوته متعلمه 

ثالثا : تفهمنى بسرعه 

رابعا :انها تكون صريحه معايا فى اى موضوع نتكلم فيه 

خامسا : تكون جميله مش جميله فى الشكل 

جميله فى النفس 

عارفه لما يقولك الشخص ده نفسه جميله 

زى كده 

سادسا : تكون بتحب منتديات الكنيسه 

ههههههههههههههه 

سابعا : تكون بتحبنى وبحبها 


ثامنا : مش مهم عندى المؤهل الدراسى 

بس يكون فوق الدبلوم 

مش اقل 

كفايه كده 

انا راضى بالمواصفات دى 

ميررررررسى كتير على الفكره الجميله دى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*

*ننكسف ميييييييين يابنتى لا أطمنى مش أحنا خالص هههههه

بصى ياستى انا بتمنى بجد انه يكون حنين لان دى أكتر ميزة أنا بحترمها جدا عند الجنس الأخر

ويكون مبحبش النكد لانى مش بحبه ولا بطييييييييقه اللى هو النكد متفهمنيش غلط هههه

يكون يعرف ربنا كوووويس أوى أوى

يكون راجل بمعنى الكلمة مش مجرد لقب 

بس كفاية كده أحسن تفتكرونى طماعة ولا حاجة هههههه

ميرررسى ياقمر على سؤالك فضحتينا يا اوختى 

بس رجاء محبة منك يا راجعا ليسوع أى حد يلاقى فيه المواصفات يتقدم وانا هوااافق على طول هههههه

فررررررصة بقى  ​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*

لازم الفضايح دى يا احلى راجعه بس انا ماكسفكيش ابدا وانا اقدر ارفضلك طلب


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*

جميل جميل جميل ايه الاسئله الحلوة دى يا راجعا ليسوع
بصى يا ستى يكون انسان محترم ويكون بيعرف ربنا كويس ويكون راجل بجد ويكون حنين جدااااااااااااا
ويكون متعلم  زى او اكتر لكن اقل لا
كفايه كده لحسن تقولوا طماعه ههههههههههه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*

بصى ياستى اولا يكون مسيحى بمعنى الكلمه مش بالاسم
 يكون بيحب ربنا وان امكن يكون خادم                                                                                            يكون متفائل وبشوش وحنين ويكون امممم بالبلدى يعنى واد مدردح ومايكنش سكوتى يعنى طموح وله هدف فى حياته يكون مثقف بيحبنى بجد ويحاول بقدر الامكان يسعدنى لانى بجد ها احاول باقصى جهدى انى اجعله اسعد من خلق ربى يكون اجتماعى وبيحب اهله لانى ها احبهم يبقى لازم يكون هو بيحبهم يكون راجل بجد وبيشتغل ويكون فاهمنى وحاسس بيا ويناقشنى ويجادلنى فى كل حاجه واهم حاجه يكون صريح معايا حتى ولو غلط او اخطا فى شىء معين ويحكى معايا واحكى معاه            بصى انا فى الموضوع دا طماعه شويه وعندى ماصفات تانى بس مش مشكله  بس اعذرينى اصل وذى ما انتى عارفه احنا يا مسيحيين جوازنا ذى البطيخه يا اما طلعت     حمراء يا اما بيضاء               هههههههههههههه صلولى


----------



## sony_33 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*

موضوع جميل فعلا 
انا مواصفات فتاة احلامى
ان تكون جدعة بمعنى الكلمة
ثانيا ان تكون مواظبة على الكنيسة من اجل الكنيسة( فهمنى طبعا)
 ثالثا ان تكون متعلمة ومثقفة
 رابعا ان يكون دمها خفيف مش عاملة فيها ارسطو
ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ليكى فكرتينى بالذى مضى​


----------



## sara23 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*

*انا مواصفات فتى احلامى
انه يكون قريب من ربنا
انه يبقى راجل بجد احس معاه بالامان 
يكون بيحبنى ويحسسنى بكده 
اكون بثق فيه وميحسسنيش ان هو ممكن فى يوم من الايام يفكر فى حد غيرى
يكون مثقف وعنده راى وشخصيه قويه ويكون بيتفهمنى وبيحتوينى
واهم اهم حاجه
يبقىطوييييييييييل ​*ميرسى ليكى كتير على الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*

عاوزاه

حنين

طيب

دمه خفيف

مثقف

مستوى اجتماعى ومادى زيى

ابن كنيسه بجد مش مجرد فرض بيعمله او حاجه

بيحب خدمته وبيراعى ربنا فى حياته

عاوزاه راجل بجد تحسى بالامان معاه وان هو سندى 

ويكون بيفهمنى بسرعه ومقدر انى حساسه عن اللزوم 

اهمممممممممممممممممممم شئ ميكونش عصبى لانى باردة او هاديه وبحب الا زيى عشان الا بيتنرفز عليا دة بكرهه ولا اقدر احتمله 

وبيحبنى وبحبه ​


----------



## ميرنا (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*

بوصى يا ستى اول حاجة يكون مختبر ربنا وشايف ايد ربنا شغالة فى حياتة تانى حاجة يكون راجل كداا وجدع مش نايتى وفى حتت سى السيد حتة مش كلو ويكون بس كلمة راجل فيها كل الصفات جدعنة وطيبة وانسان وفى الاخر كلها احلام بس والنعمة مهتنازل عن حلمى


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*

_بالترتيب
1 -  بنت يسوع بالفعل
2 - قنوعه
3 - متفهمة وبتعرف تفكر كويس وبتعرف تاخد قرار
4 - طيبة وقادرة على حمل المسؤولية
5 - ميكونش شخصيتها ضعيفة
جميل موضوعك راجعا ليسوع
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*

موضوع جميل قوى يا راجعه ليسوع

طبعا هقوووووووووول واعترف ومش هنكسف

او حاجه فى شريك حياتى هى

علاقته بربنا بكون مؤمن ومختبر ربنا فى حياته
انسان يعلمنى العشرة مع ربنا
تانى حاجه
انو يكون حنين قوى وشخصيه جميله وقويه
متفاهم راجل بمعنى الكلمه " مش يكون سى السيد او جوز الست "
يفهمنى ميكنش عصبى لانى انا عصبيه وبتنرفز بسرعه فا لو هو زى ممكن نولع الدنيا كلها
ميكنش متسرع 
ياخد القرارات بتقنى 
يحبنى   ويخاف عليا
مش هتكلم فى الشكل لان الشكل مش مهم قوى بالنسبالى المهم الروح
يكون مرح انا بحب الضحك والهزار
ولا هتكلم فى الماديات علشان كلنا عارفين الظروف
بس طبعا مش هاخد واحد بعد الجواز اعد انا وهو على باب السيدة
شكرا ليكى يا سكر على الموضوع الجميل دا​


----------



## عازفة الجيتار (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*

اريد انسان احترمه قبل ما احبه انسان يحبنى فعلا و يقدرنى و لا يتركنى و اشعر معه بالأمان و الثقة 
و يكون مؤمن و اعرفه قبل الزواج بزمن
و اهم شئ ما يعطل علاقتى بيسوع:love45:
شكرا عالموضووووووووووع


----------



## kalimooo (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*

موضوع جميل يا راجعة للمسيح

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك

...........................


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



bishoragheb قال:


> *اولا شكراااااااا علي الموضوع ثانيا
> طلباتي عادية خالص
> سيبك من المظهر
> اهم حاجة قريبة من ربنا
> ...



*اهلا بيشوووو
امنياتك جميلة وبسيطة 
ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



kokoman قال:


> بصى يا ستى
> 
> مواصفات شريكه حياتى
> 
> ...


*فعلا يا كوكو الجمال الداخلي مهم كتير
هو فية تعليم اقل من الدبلوم يا كوكو ؟
امنياتك جميلة وبسيطة 
ربنا يحققلك كل اللي بتتمناة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *ننكسف ميييييييين يابنتى لا أطمنى مش أحنا خالص هههههه
> 
> بصى ياستى انا بتمنى بجد انه يكون حنين لان دى أكتر ميزة أنا بحترمها جدا عند الجنس الأخر
> 
> ...


*عسل يا مرمر
الحنية صفة جميلة 
بس اية رايك فضيحة جميلة مش كدة 
دا انتي يمكن تلاقي اللي بيتقدمو كتييير بعد سماع رايك اللي دمة خفيف دة ههههههههههه
نورتيني يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



swety koky girl قال:


> جميل جميل جميل ايه الاسئله الحلوة دى يا راجعا ليسوع
> بصى يا ستى يكون انسان محترم ويكون بيعرف ربنا كويس ويكون راجل بجد ويكون حنين جدااااااااااااا
> ويكون متعلم  زى او اكتر لكن اقل لا
> كفايه كده لحسن تقولوا طماعه ههههههههههه​



*الجميل هو وجدك في صفحتي يا كوكي
لازم يكون اكثر تعليم منك ؟
طيب قدري كان تعليمة متوسط وفية بقية المواصفات الكويسة شو هو بيكون رايك ؟
نورتيني يا جميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



tota love قال:


> بصى ياستى اولا يكون مسيحى بمعنى الكلمه مش بالاسم
> يكون بيحب ربنا وان امكن يكون خادم                                                                                            يكون متفائل وبشوش وحنين ويكون امممم بالبلدى يعنى واد مدردح ومايكنش سكوتى يعنى طموح وله هدف فى حياته يكون مثقف بيحبنى بجد ويحاول بقدر الامكان يسعدنى لانى بجد ها احاول باقصى جهدى انى اجعله اسعد من خلق ربى يكون اجتماعى وبيحب اهله لانى ها احبهم يبقى لازم يكون هو بيحبهم يكون راجل بجد وبيشتغل ويكون فاهمنى وحاسس بيا ويناقشنى ويجادلنى فى كل حاجه واهم حاجه يكون صريح معايا حتى ولو غلط او اخطا فى شىء معين ويحكى معايا واحكى معاه            بصى انا فى الموضوع دا طماعه شويه وعندى ماصفات تانى بس مش مشكله  بس اعذرينى اصل وذى ما انتى عارفه احنا يا مسيحيين جوازنا ذى البطيخه يا اما طلعت     حمراء يا اما بيضاء               هههههههههههههه صلولى



*الجميلة توتا 
منورة يا قمر
اكيد اللي بيحب ربنا هيحبك كويس 
حلوة حكاية مدردح مش سكوتي دي
ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



sony_33 قال:


> موضوع جميل فعلا
> انا مواصفات فتاة احلامى
> ان تكون جدعة بمعنى الكلمة
> ثانيا ان تكون مواظبة على الكنيسة من اجل الكنيسة( فهمنى طبعا)
> ...



*اهلا سوني
طبعا فاهمين يعني تكون رايحة الكنيسة من اجل اللة مش تظاهر 
غريبة دي يا سوني 
بتحب المثقفة ومش عاوزها عاملة فيها ارسطو 
ربنا يحققلك امانيك 
نورت يا باشا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



sara23 قال:


> *انا مواصفات فتى احلامى
> انه يكون قريب من ربنا
> انه يبقى راجل بجد احس معاه بالامان
> يكون بيحبنى ويحسسنى بكده
> ...



*اهلا الجميلة سارا
مهم جدا احساس الامان والوفاء 
شكلك طويلة وبدورين زيي يا بت يا سارة
نورتي يا قمر​*


----------



## وليم تل (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*

بالقطع راجعة ليسوع
اهم حاجة عندى الحب او التفاهم وطبعا الاخلاق المسيحية
وفى نفس الوقت احب البنت الشيك فى مظهرها
وطالما هناك تلاقى فى الافكار والطباع
لا يهمنى مستواها الاجتماعى او التعليمى لانى كفيل بهما
وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



كيريا قال:


> عاوزاه
> 
> حنين
> 
> ...


*امنياتك جميلة يا كركر
ربنا يحققلك كل اللي بتتمنيه يا قمر 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



ميرنا قال:


> بوصى يا ستى اول حاجة يكون مختبر ربنا وشايف ايد ربنا شغالة فى حياتة تانى حاجة يكون راجل كداا وجدع مش نايتى وفى حتت سى السيد حتة مش كلو ويكون بس كلمة راجل فيها كل الصفات جدعنة وطيبة وانسان وفى الاخر كلها احلام بس والنعمة مهتنازل عن حلمى



*الموضوع نور بوجودك يا ميرنا يا قمر
بحب ردودك لانها صريحة وتلقائية كدة
الجميل فيكي انك مش هتتنازلي عن حلمك 
ربنا يحققلك اللي بتتمنيه يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _بالترتيب
> 1 -  بنت يسوع بالفعل
> 2 - قنوعه
> 3 - متفهمة وبتعرف تفكر كويس وبتعرف تاخد قرار
> ...



*راي جديد وجميل اول مرة شاب يقول عاوزها شخصية قوية 
مهم جدا انها تكون بتفكر كويس فعلا 
مرورك عطر مرسي يا توني​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



> *هو فية تعليم اقل من الدبلوم يا كوكو ؟*




طبعا فيه 

فى بنت بتكون مش متعلمه 

فى بنت بتكون خرجت من ابتدائى ومكملتش تعليم 

فى بنت بتكون خرجت من اعدادى 

كده يعنى .........ده الالى اقصده 

بمعنى اقل من الدبلوم ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



kokoman قال:


> طبعا فيه
> 
> فى بنت بتكون مش متعلمه
> 
> ...


*ايوة  
كل حد بياخد اللي يناسبة  طبعا 
نورت يا باشا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



بنت الفادى قال:


> موضوع جميل قوى يا راجعه ليسوع
> 
> طبعا هقوووووووووول واعترف ومش هنكسف
> 
> ...



*ههههههه عسل يا بنت الفادي 
حلوة حكاية مش نقعد انا وهو علي باب السيدة دي 
تعرفي ان فية ناس كتيير عصبين متجوزين والدنيا حلوة في حياتهم بس علشان ازكية يعني وقت غضب طرف منهم  الطرف التاني بيسكت ويمتص غضبة وبعدين لما يهدا يتناقشو 
نورتيني يا جميلة 
لو عاوزة تشاركي تاني وتردي يا ريت اهلا بيكي يا  قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



عازفة الجيتار قال:


> اريد انسان احترمه قبل ما احبه انسان يحبنى فعلا و يقدرنى و لا يتركنى و اشعر معه بالأمان و الثقة
> و يكون مؤمن و اعرفه قبل الزواج بزمن
> و اهم شئ ما يعطل علاقتى بيسوع:love45:
> شكرا عالموضووووووووووع



*اهلا بيكي يا عازفة الجيتار 
مهم قوي الشعور بالامان مع الشريك 
ربنا يحققلك كل اللي بتتمنية يا قمر 
نورتي يا جميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع جميل يا راجعة للمسيح
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك
> 
> ...........................



*لا كليم 
 ما بيعجبني ها الرد
انا فاهمة بس كان ممكن تدخل تقول شو بتحب في طبع البشر وشو ما بتحبة 
اللة بيعطيك العافي
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



وليم تل قال:


> بالقطع راجعة ليسوع
> اهم حاجة عندى الحب او التفاهم وطبعا الاخلاق المسيحية
> وفى نفس الوقت احب البنت الشيك فى مظهرها
> وطالما هناك تلاقى فى الافكار والطباع
> ...



غريبة دي يا  وليم 
اول مرة حد يقول مش مهم المستوي الاجتماعي والتعليمي 

بيتهيالي لازم يبقي في توافق علشان تبقي زيجة ناجحة  
بس اكيد انت واثق انك تقدر تغير  الحجر 
ربنا ينولك كل امانيك 
نورت الموضوع يا باشا​​


----------



## وليم تل (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*




> غريبة دي يا وليم
> اول مرة حد يقول مش مهم المستوي الاجتماعي والتعليمي
> 
> بيتهيالي لازم يبقي في توافق علشان تبقي زيجة ناجحة
> ...



بالقطع راجعة لابد من وجود توافق فكرى وروحى
بين الاثنين حتى تنجح الزيجة ومش معنى ذلك انة لا يحدث
توافق بين الغنى والفقيرة او بين ذو التعليم الجامعى 
وذات التعليم المتوسط 
وعلية لما العجب فالفقر والغنى ليس لهم دخل بمكنون البشر
وحتى العلم حيث نجد من انجح رجال الاعمال من لديهم قسط
بسيط من التعليم ولكن عقلهم يزن عشرة بكالوريوس وليسانس ودكتوراة
هنا فقط المهم الشخصية ومكنونها التفكيرى والتربوى
ودمتى بود​


----------



## الانبا ونس (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*

*ما يطلبه المشاهدون و راجعة ليسوع 

هتجيب العريس المطلوب والعروسة المطلوبة لكل مشاهد 

مبروك للجميع مقدمااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## سيزار (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*

*راجعة ليسوع *

تسلم ايدك على الموضوع ..

مواصفات فتاه الاحلام الى يدهانى ربنا من ايده هو ومش انا الى اخترها هو الى يديهانى  ولما يدهانى ويخترهالى هاحفظ عليها لاخر يوم فى حياتى

وادعولى ربنا يتمم بخير


----------



## farou2 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *ازيكم يا اصحابي بخير نشكر الرب
> طبعا كل واحد فينا لة مواصفات في دماغة او في خيالة لشريك حياتة
> اوعو  حد يقول لاء علشان مش هصدقوة طبعا
> يعني اكيد ليك مواصفات خاصة لشريك حياتك من حيث شخصيتة وعقلة وتفكيرة واحساسة واسلوبة في الكلام و0000000الخ
> ...


اولا - لازم تكون مؤمنة بجد
ثانيا- تكون موزونة 
ثالثا-انها تكون صاحبة شخصية قوية جدا جدا جدا مستقلة يعني مش ذي الخاتم بصباعي ابدا - مشاغبة مرحة (بشكل خاص معي) متجددة كل يوم (مش متقلبة) ضد الروتين باي شكل من الاشكال مثلا تقول بكرة عتعمل ايه عالغداء معكرونة او.......! 
طبعا في رجالة عاوزين يضربوني عكلامي او اخدوا فكرة غلط بس انا بحب بيتي تكون فيه سعادة دائمة ضد كل انواع الروتين اليومي ......................................
هذا انا:11_1_211v::36_3_18::36_3_17:


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *ما يطلبه المشاهدون و راجعة ليسوع
> 
> هتجيب العريس المطلوب والعروسة المطلوبة لكل مشاهد
> 
> مبروك للجميع مقدمااااااااااااااا​*



*هههههههههههه
بنوتة شقية وعسولة انتي ولذيذة 

يا ستي اديني بندردش سوا وبنتعرف علي اراء بعض ورانا اية 

بس بردو مش هتنازل عن انك تدخلي تاني وتقولي اية هي مواصفات اللي تتمنيها في شريك حياتك 

اكيد يا شقية حلمتي بية​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



سيزار قال:


> *راجعة ليسوع *
> 
> تسلم ايدك على الموضوع ..
> 
> ...



*ايوة يا سيزار مقولناش حاجة 
وكل حاجة في حياتنا بنعملها بالصلاة وبطلبة بارشاد من ربنا لكن اكيد بيكون لنا مواصفات وحجات بنحبها 
وبنتمني الشريك يكون عليها

لو تحب تدخل تاني وتقول يا ريت 

وربنا يتمملك بخير يا عم 
شكلك رايح تتقدم للعروسة يوم الاحد الجاي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



سيزار قال:


> *راجعة ليسوع *
> 
> تسلم ايدك على الموضوع ..
> 
> ...



*ايوة يا سيزار مقولناش حاجة 
وكل حاجة في حياتنا بنعملها بالصلاة وبطلبة بارشاد من ربنا لكن اكيد بيكون لنا مواصفات وحجات بنحبها 
وبنتمني الشريك يكون عليها

لو تحب تدخل تاني وتقول يا ريت 

وربنا يتمملك بخير يا عم 
شكلك رايح تتقدم للعروسة يوم الاحد الجاي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



وليم تل قال:


> بالقطع راجعة لابد من وجود توافق فكرى وروحى
> بين الاثنين حتى تنجح الزيجة ومش معنى ذلك انة لا يحدث
> توافق بين الغنى والفقيرة او بين ذو التعليم الجامعى
> وذات التعليم المتوسط
> ...



*لا يا وليم ساعات كتير المستوي الاجتماعي بيفرق كتيير في طباع واخلاق وثقافة الناس 
وحتي المستوي التعليمي بيفرق 
المثل اللي انت طرحتة بتاع رجال الاعمال دة 
دي بتبقي عقليات ناجحة تجاريا 
ولكن مش هيطبق المثل دة في الحياة العادية وفي التعملات مع العلاقات الانسانية 
مش عارفة .........
لك احترامي وتقديري​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



وليم تل قال:


> بالقطع راجعة لابد من وجود توافق فكرى وروحى
> بين الاثنين حتى تنجح الزيجة ومش معنى ذلك انة لا يحدث
> توافق بين الغنى والفقيرة او بين ذو التعليم الجامعى
> وذات التعليم المتوسط
> ...



*لا يا وليم ساعات كتير المستوي الاجتماعي بيفرق كتيير في طباع واخلاق وثقافة الناس 
وحتي المستوي التعليمي بيفرق 
المثل اللي انت طرحتة بتاع رجال الاعمال دة 
دي بتبقي عقليات ناجحة تجاريا 
ولكن مش هيطبق المثل دة في الحياة العادية وفي التعملات مع العلاقات الانسانية 
مش عارفة .........
لك احترامي وتقديري​*


----------



## porio (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*

:36_3_17:السؤال دة جميييييييييييييييل جدا 
لسة خطيبى سألهوني​بصى يكون  *متدين ، بيقربنى من يسوع ،  بيحبنى و بحبه ، دمه خفيف ، طيب  ، حنين  ، صريح ، شخصيته قوية  ،بحس معاه بالامان،    قريبين من بعض في كل حاجة السن والمستوى الاجتماعى ونفس المؤهل  ،  محترم ، بيفهمنى قوى وبيحتوينى وبيثق فيا وكل ده فى خطيبى الحمد لله*
*اه نسيت يكون طويل وشعره اسود ولابس نضارة يعنى باختصار امور هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​*:36_3_16::36_3_16::36_3_16:*
*:new5:**صلولنا كتيييييييييييير:new5:*
_:36_3_21:S +H:36_3_21:_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



farou2 قال:


> اولا - لازم تكون مؤمنة بجد
> ثانيا- تكون موزونة
> ثالثا-انها تكون صاحبة شخصية قوية جدا جدا جدا مستقلة يعني مش ذي الخاتم بصباعي ابدا - مشاغبة مرحة (بشكل خاص معي) متجددة كل يوم (مش متقلبة) ضد الروتين باي شكل من الاشكال مثلا تقول بكرة عتعمل ايه عالغداء معكرونة او.......!
> طبعا في رجالة عاوزين يضربوني عكلامي او اخدوا فكرة غلط بس انا بحب بيتي تكون فيه سعادة دائمة ضد كل انواع الروتين اليومي ......................................
> هذا انا:11_1_211v::36_3_18::36_3_17:



*رايك جميل جدا يا فؤاد

قليلين الرجال اللي بيحبو صفة الشخصية القوية في زوجاتهم 

مع ان دة هيخليها ناجحة في علاقتها مع الناس ومعاة 

مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة 
نورت يا باشا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



porio قال:


> :36_3_17:السؤال دة جميييييييييييييييل جدا
> لسة خطيبى سألهوني​بصى يكون  *متدين ، بيقربنى من يسوع ،  بيحبنى و بحبه ، دمه خفيف ، طيب  ، حنين  ، صريح ، شخصيته قوية  ،بحس معاه بالامان،    قريبين من بعض في كل حاجة السن والمستوى الاجتماعى ونفس المؤهل  ،  محترم ، بيفهمنى قوى وبيحتوينى وبيثق فيا وكل ده فى خطيبى الحمد لله*
> *اه نسيت يكون طويل وشعره اسود ولابس نضارة يعنى باختصار امور هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​*:36_3_16::36_3_16::36_3_16:*
> *:new5:**صلولنا كتيييييييييييير:new5:*
> _:36_3_21:s +h:36_3_21:_


*انا فرحانة كتييير علشانك يا بوريو 

وربنا يتمملك علي خير يا قمر وميحصلش حاجة تفرقك عن حبيبك 

الحب جميييييييل​*


----------



## totaagogo (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*

*بصى يا ستى
 انا نفسى يكون بيخدم زى فى الكنيسة 
يكون حنين مش عصبى 
مش بيتحكم فى اى حاجة وخلاص يعنى كل حاجة لا مع انها ماتستهلش 
مايحاولش يمنعنى عن اصحابى واقاريبى
مش مهم الشكل 
يكون شخص احترمه 
وطبعا يكون بيحبنى واحبه 
فكرتينى بايام فاتت كنت بعانى​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



totaagogo قال:


> *بصى يا ستى
> انا نفسى يكون بيخدم زى فى الكنيسة
> يكون حنين مش عصبى
> مش بيتحكم فى اى حاجة وخلاص يعنى كل حاجة لا مع انها ماتستهلش
> ...



*احلامك بسيطة وجميلة يا توتا 
ربنا يحققلك كل ماتتمني يا جميلة 

نورتي الموضوع يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*

+++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## aser_el7ob (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*

بتمنالك التوفيئ من كل البي


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



aser_el7ob قال:


> بتمنالك التوفيئ من كل البي



*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يا سيدي شكرا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*

*أهم ما يجب أن نبحث عنه فى شريك حياتنا أن يكون مسيحى بجد حامل للصفات الجميله للشخص المسيحى من محبه وتسامح وأحتمال الاخر فذلك يكفى لضمان حياه سعيده .. ميررسى على الموضوع الجميل ومنتظرين المزيد​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



dona nabil قال:


> *أهم ما يجب أن نبحث عنه فى شريك حياتنا أن يكون مسيحى بجد حامل للصفات الجميله للشخص المسيحى من محبه وتسامح وأحتمال الاخر فذلك يكفى لضمان حياه سعيده .. ميررسى على الموضوع الجميل ومنتظرين المزيد​*



*عندك حق يا دونا يا جميلة 
مهو لو مسيحي بطباعة مش بس اسما يبقي هيحافظ علي زوجتة وهيحبها 
مشاركتك نورة الموضوع يا حبيبتي​*


----------



## وليم تل (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *لا يا وليم ساعات كتير المستوي الاجتماعي بيفرق كتيير في طباع واخلاق وثقافة الناس
> وحتي المستوي التعليمي بيفرق
> المثل اللي انت طرحتة بتاع رجال الاعمال دة
> دي بتبقي عقليات ناجحة تجاريا
> ...



راجعة ليسوع
ما هو مقياسك للمستوى الاجتماعى ؟!
اليس حسب مفهومى فقير وغنى اى بنت عامل بسيط وابن موظف كبير او رجل اعمال
المفهوم ان الفرق سيكون فى المستوى المادى والمعيشى وبالتالى فى النظام البروتوكولى 
او بمعنى اخر اسلوب الاتيكيت وهذا سهل تعلمة اما الاصول التربوية والاخلاقية والدينية
لا تفرق كثيرا بل قد نجدها اقل فاعلية فى المستوى الراقى لشهوة المال المتدفق
ومن هنا اقول سهل جدا ان ارتبط بانسانة اقل منى فى المستوى الاجتماعى 
وليس معنى ذلك ان تكون من بنات الشوارع او البيئات المنحطة

اما بخصوص المستوى التعليمى فأنا افضل ان اقول المستوى الثقافى وهناك
فرق كبير بينها فكثير من الشهادات العالية اجهل كثيرا فى ثقافة الحياة
والمعرفة عن غيرهم من الاقل مستوى علمى وبالتالى فمقياسنا هو
بالثقافة العقلية والفكرية وليست العلمية والدراسية البحتة وعلية كان مثلى
على رجال الاعمال فمن ينجح فى اسلوب تجارى هناك مثيلة ينجح فى 
الاسلوب الحياتى لان فكرة متفتح وقابل لمواكبة ظروف الحياة وهناك امثلة كثيرة
منها امهات كانت ناجحة فى تربية ابنائها وتفوقهم عن مثيلتهم فى الوقت
الراهن تحمل اعلى شهادات وابنائها فى حالة توهان لا تجد من يرعاها
وعلية اقول اهم ركن فى الحياة الزوجية هو الحب ومعة يزول اى فروق
من السهل بالتعاون والمشاركة يتم تزليل اى عقبة قد تؤثر فى مسيرة الحياة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



> منها امهات كانت ناجحة فى تربية ابنائها وتفوقهم عن مثيلتهم فى الوقت
> الراهن تحمل اعلى شهادات وابنائها فى حالة توهان لا تجد من يرعاها
> وعلية اقول اهم ركن فى الحياة الزوجية هو الحب ومعة يزول اى فروق
> من السهل بالتعاون والمشاركة يتم تزليل اى عقبة قد تؤثر فى مسيرة الحياة
> /



*بصراحة يا استاذ وليم 
اقنعتني 
انت بتتمتع بثقافة عالية جدا وايضا قدرة شديدة علي الاقناع وقوي الحجة ايضا 

مرسي كتييير ليك 
لك ودي واحترامي​*


----------



## وليم تل (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *بصراحة يا استاذ وليم
> اقنعتني
> انت بتتمتع بثقافة عالية جدا وايضا قدرة شديدة علي الاقناع وقوي الحجة ايضا
> 
> ...



حقا راجعة ليسوع
وقفت برهة عجز فيها قلمى على الرد
على رأيك هذا فى شخصى الضعيف
وصدقينى لولا حواراتك الايجابية والرائعة
ما استطعت ان اخرج ما بداخلى
فدمتى دائما رائعة
مودتى​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا راجعة ليسوع
> وقفت برهة عجز فيها قلمى على الرد
> على رأيك هذا فى شخصى الضعيف
> وصدقينى لولا حواراتك الايجابية والرائعة
> ...



*مرسي خالص لزوقك العالي
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 يناير 2009)

*مرسي يا دونا علي المشاركة الجميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يناير 2009)

*رد: حلمت بيها &&&&&حلمتي بية &&&&طيب احكي*



ميرنا قال:


> بوصى يا ستى اول حاجة يكون مختبر ربنا وشايف ايد ربنا شغالة فى حياتة تانى حاجة يكون راجل كداا وجدع مش نايتى وفى حتت سى السيد حتة مش كلو ويكون بس كلمة راجل فيها كل الصفات جدعنة وطيبة وانسان وفى الاخر كلها احلام بس والنعمة مهتنازل عن حلمى



*مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة يا ميرنا 
ربنا يحققلك كل امنياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 يناير 2009)

*اهلا سوني
طبعا فاهمين يعني تكون رايحة الكنيسة من اجل اللة مش تظاهر 
غريبة دي يا سوني 
بتحب المثقفة ومش عاوزها عاملة فيها ارسطو 
ربنا يحققلك امانيك 
نورت يا باشا​*


----------



## zama (23 يناير 2009)

طبعا انا لى مواصفاتى اللى انا عايزها فى شريكة حياتى لكن ملهاش اى لازمة انى اذكرها  لانى بفكر تجربة خوض معركة الحياة لوحدى .............


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يناير 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> طبعا انا لى مواصفاتى اللى انا عايزها فى شريكة حياتى لكن ملهاش اى لازمة انى اذكرها  لانى بفكر تجربة خوض معركة الحياة لوحدى .............



*اة يعني انت شايف انة مينفعش تشركنا وتقولنا علي مواصفات اللي تتمناها فيها 
وطبعا الموضوع دة ملوش لازمة من وجهه نظرك
مرسي يا مينا​*


----------

